# Competition Bodyfat



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi guys, I've started a while ago my prep for my sept contest(23 sept) but for 3-4 weeks i've noticed im stuck at 87,7~ kilos. And i need to be under 80 to place in the right category.

Now im carb cycling : 250, 250, 75 carbs a day and repeat (for 2 weeks now ) and nothing changed.

Protein is at 360Grams/ Day

Fats very low about 20-25grams/ Day.

Can someone help me with some suggestions to continue my weightloss?( 6 weeks left and i gotta lose 8 kilos!!)

















View attachment DSC_2169.JPG


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Either drop calories, up cardio or refeed.

One will work.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Ps: i forgot to say im already doing 85 minutes of cardio ( on treadmill ) daily basis , except when i train legs , i do 45minutes


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

You don't have eight kg to lose in six weeks as your 10-11% already with veiny abs like you have in the second pic (good nick by the way!) at 87kg to get to 5% you'll be 83kg so it's water and muscle your gonna be losing pretty soon to get under 80kg...

And by my first line I mean to lose easily over six weeks like a fat bloke would... not that you can't lose it, but it won't be all fat... and your pretty lean already...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Have a refeed and then drop calories to lower than before.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

I need striated glutes , veins on my ass cheeks ! To be honest i was thinking that the problem is exaggeration with veggies like broccoli, eggplant, cabbage or salad, and i tried to reduce those portions too. And beside the cardio i do on daily basis, im pretty active too, doing at least 20-25minutes of walking daily . Would throwing some T3 help?


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Can you explain the term refeed? Eat more carbs but stay in the same number of calories ? Should i stop cardio on the refeed day ?


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

How many carbs is a refeed day ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

mihudmx said:


> How many carbs is a refeed day ?


 On refeed day lower your protein to 1lb per lb bodyweight and go to 300g carbs, keep fat low.

Have your carbs in the first 4 meals of the day (you can have some post workout too).

Get some good quality complex carbs, rice, oats, potato etc.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> On refeed day lower your protein to 1lb per lb bodyweight and go to 300g carbs, keep fat low.
> 
> Have your carbs in the first 4 meals of the day (you can have some post workout too).
> 
> Get some good quality complex carbs, rice, oats, potato etc.


 Yes sir! On my 250g carb days i split them in 3 meals : breakfast, pre-wo and post -wo and on my 75g days i just have one meal pre-wo

My only carb sources at this moment are : sweet potatoes, brown rice and oats.

Can you please tell me if i have to stop doing cardio on refeed day so muscle can fill up better?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Youre in great shape man well done.

If your weight loss has stalled on the calories youre on you just have to either pull calories or up the cardio or both.

T3 will increase your TDEE so that will obviously work as well. Well done for getting as lean as you are without it though, you could maybe play with calories and cardio first and leave that up your sleeve, reassess in 2/3 and if youre not on track to make weight youve got it there.



Sparkey said:


> On refeed day lower your protein to 1lb per lb bodyweight and go to 300g carbs, keep fat low.
> 
> Have your carbs in the first 4 meals of the day (you can have some post workout too).
> 
> Get some good quality complex carbs, rice, oats, potato etc.


 Why do you have to lower protein on a refeed day?


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Youre in great shape man well done.
> 
> If your weight loss has stalled on the calories youre on you just have to either pull calories or up the cardio or both.
> 
> ...


 Maybe because carbs are protein sparing ? or just to keep the same calories ? Beside that i dont know why.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

zumba or sex or Zumba sex


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

srs question though how do you fit four pairs of trainers in that small gym bag?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

mihudmx said:


> Maybe because carbs are protein sparing ? or just to keep the same calories ? Beside that i dont know why.


 Not a refeed then if calories stay in the same imo. Plus i cant see how 300g carbs would even fill you back out if your already depleted on 250g 2 days out of 3.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

mihudmx said:


> Maybe because carbs are protein sparing ? or just to keep the same calories ? Beside that i dont know why.


 Didn't realise you were already doing 250 carb days, in that case I would double them.

Lower protein to compensate calories yes whilst adding just enough carbs in to restart the fatloss.

Good luck.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

superdrol said:


> You don't have eight kg to lose in six weeks as your 10-11% already with veiny abs like you have in the second pic (good nick by the way!) at 87kg to get to 5% you'll be 83kg so it's water and muscle your gonna be losing pretty soon to get under 80kg...
> 
> And by my first line I mean to lose easily over six weeks like a fat bloke would... not that you can't lose it, but it won't be all fat... and your pretty lean already...


 This.

You probably have another 10lbs of fat to lose max. You won't be able to drop 18lbs without losing muscle or a lot of water or both.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

3-4% would be optimal with add of an diuretic , things could be excellent , right ?


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey guys, i've decided to up my carbs to 500grams today, lower protein to about 200 and fats minimal. No cardio today. It was very hard for me to make this change and get out of my routine but i hope this will solve my problem and help me on the long run.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Good luck! do they donthe weigh in the day before the show like UFC/boxing? Rehydrate and come in over weight?

still think youve got a rate job on your hands as your damn lean already and the last bit will be a bitch to go as youve found out

with your refeed day the next morning you'll prob be up a few lb but that should come off in the following days from reading of folks doing it in journals etc

@Chelsea @DLTBB @Dark sim


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

superdrol said:


> Good luck! do they donthe weigh in the day before the show like UFC/boxing? Rehydrate and come in over weight?
> 
> still think youve got a rate job on your hands as your damn lean already and the last bit will be a bitch to go as youve found out
> 
> ...


 Sadly the weigh in its 9 AM in the morning , and i can enter the stage at around 4 PM maybe 5 PM


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Quick update , after having a refeed ~ about 3200kcal, 500grams carbs , my weight this morning is basically the same, 87,7 kg, didnt move a bit, body and veins look better today tough.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

A thread I found interesting a while ago,

My weight stalled until I added another session of cardio in, so I was doing 2 x a day.

Have a read through.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/18099-how-i-prepare-for-a-bodybuilding-comp/?do=embed


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> A thread I found interesting a while ago,
> 
> My weight stalled until I added another session of cardio in, so I was doing 2 x a day.
> 
> ...


 Thank you! It's interesting for sure!


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Update:

After Decreasing carbs futher : 150/150/50 and then rotate, And increasing thermogenics , i was able to get down to 80.4 ( 2weeks out )

Cardio still 85 minutes split into 2 sessions.

What do you guys usually carb up on the day before the contest ?









View attachment DSC_2370-2.JPG


----------

